# Solved: Motorola Xoom



## stanifortht (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi
I am looking for help please.
BBC iplayer does not recognize Adobie flash that is installed on my motorola Xoom. I have checked and flash is installed.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled but with no joy.
Thanks in advance, for your interest and possible help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Many Flash sites simply don't work on mobile platforms any longer. Android and Adobe are no longer supporting Flash on mobile.


----------



## stanifortht (Sep 1, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> Many Flash sites simply don't work on mobile platforms any longer. Android and Adobe are no longer supporting Flash on mobile.


Hi thanks for your interest in my problem. However I have installed the Dolphin Browse and bingo it now works fine.
Problem solved.


----------

